# New Pictures of Kipper



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
My friend holly took these pictures today so I thought I'd share them as I know you all love a piccy!!














































Pip X


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG, absolutely gorgeous 
Cockapoos HAVE to be the best looking dogs in the world!
ILMC (L) & I seem to love everybody elses cockapoos too!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh she is so gorgeous - I love the white markings to her face and chest, very pretty


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG! SO CUTE! number 3 is my favorite!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Number 4 & 5 are mine


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha - super fast reaction from the red/apricot puppy lovers. The minute I spot a thread for an apricot I'm there


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

You & me both! Light or dark apricot  Although i'm biased for both  Haha


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! Fast response! Thanks for your lovely comments (my favourite is number 3!!)
Kipper was happy to pose- with a bit of sausage persuasion!!
XXX


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aren't they always  I'm going to get some good ones of Izzie soon for some treats, got a few today but didn't get chicken for her so better ones will be taken with insentive i'm sure  I may also make a video of her doing all her tricks, she's clever


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

My favourite is no. 4. The apricots and pale colours always look good in photos as you can see their features clearly! A very pretty puppy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics of Kipper .... 

Oh I need my puppy now .. I just love having a new puppy ...


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Lovely pics of Kipper ....
> 
> Oh I need my puppy now .. I just love having a new puppy ...


Thank you!! 
How many more sleeps?? X


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww Pippa she is gorgeous, I love 2 & 3


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Cute as ! You must me a proud mum. J xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So gorgeous! Lovely colour and such a sweet face!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Kipper is such a sweetie xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

She is adorable! Can she be Vincents girlfriend??? :laugh::laugh::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Tres cute!!!!!!


----------

